# Simple Pleasures



## Theognome (Feb 3, 2009)

The things that the Lord provides for our comfort are so immense as to often not be noticed for what they are. Here's some of the one's I've come to appreciate...

A warm fire on a cold night.
A good book to read while sitting by said fire.
A ladybug landing on my hand.
A hearty sneeze.
A back rub performed by a loved one.
Children at play.
A fiery sermon.
A small glass of very old brandy.
Making a meal that others enjoy.
Someone else mowing my yard.
Lying in the grass on a warm spring day.
Encouraging a saint in distress.
Repairing something that would have been thrown away otherwise.
Gazing at a large rainbow.
A purring cat on my lap.
The smell of fresh baked bread.
A well made firearm.
A platter of fruit and cheese.
Good fellowship with several saints.
A conversation with a very young child.
A bird nesting on my window sill.
An evening stroll through the neighborhood.
An unexpected phone call (or visit) from an old friend.
A glass of cold water on a hot day.
Looking at old family photos in a dust-covered album.



Theognome


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 3, 2009)

Amen to all of those except for the fixing the something or another and the cat thing.  How about a fix-it-man who's free like my brother-in-law and a dog?


----------



## Theognome (Feb 3, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Amen to all of those except for the fixing the something or another and the cat thing.  How about a fix-it-man who's free like my brother-in-law and a dog?



Toni has a free fix-it dude... me! However, I'm not a dog sort of guy.

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 3, 2009)

to that, but like sjonee I can do without the cat thing


----------



## Skyler (Feb 3, 2009)

Do without the cat thing?! How can you do without cats?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 3, 2009)

Cats are animals whose life should be spent in the barn and grain storage earning their keep. Otherwise they are fair game.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 3, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Cats are animals whose life should be spent in the barn and grain storage earning their keep. Otherwise they are fair game.



Cats are affectionate creatures whose greater talent for entertainment is only realized indoors with a laser pointer and an occasional dose of catnip.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 3, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Cats are animals whose life should be spent in the barn and grain storage earning their keep. Otherwise they are fair game.



A cat story involving my Dad, a hard man who despised cats (so he said).

We had an old barn cat who did earn her keep. She caught gophers and mice, ran off stray dogs, and, as far as I knew, defended the sheep from coyotes too. She was vicious, angry, completely uncivilized. If you tried to feed her cat food she'd leave the building for a month, thinking you were trying to poison her. The person who attempted to pick her up learned the meaning of wild. She routinely had litters of little ones who grew up to be barn cats themselves, and she'd drive them off after they had learned to hunt.

So one day, Dad the cat hater was loading some hay onto the pickup. It was a bright sunny late morning when he found the vicious hateful momma cat sprawled out on a bale, mangled and bloody. The stack was near a highway and somebody had decided to stop and shoot her with a shotgun.

So Dad the cat-hater did something strange. He wrapped up that cat, drove 15 miles to the vet, and spent more money on getting her patched up than we would have spent on vaccinating the entire herd of cattle.

Momma cat recovered, and she still hated everyone. Except Dad. She'd crawl into his lap when he'd sit down. When he'd walk out to the barn she'd run to see him like a happy puppy. She lived to a ripe old age for another 10 years (long time for a barn cat), still earning her keep and driving off the stray dogs. And she gladly enjoyed the beef scraps Dad the cat hater would bring out.


----------



## Hippo (Feb 3, 2009)

I disliked cats until my wife made me get a pair of kittens three months ago, now I would not be without them.

Admittedly the girl has a habit of waking me up by biting my nose on the inside of my nostrils which is excruciatingly painful but I still love her dearly.

At this moment I am laying on my bed with them, marveling at God's power and goodness in creating such beautiful creatures for no other reason that it pleased him.


----------



## Curt (Feb 3, 2009)

Amen to most of the list. I would, however, prefer a grandchild in my lap.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 3, 2009)

Things to add......

watching a good episode of Star Trek Voyager...

the smell of my KJV genuine leather bible...

pancakes for breakfast...

gotta go because I'm cooking them!


----------



## discipulo (Feb 3, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Cats are animals whose life should be spent in the barn and grain storage earning their keep. Otherwise they are fair game.
> ...




That Lady Cat found Grace!


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 3, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Cats are animals whose life should be spent in the barn and grain storage earning their keep. Otherwise they are fair game.
> ...


That's a GOOD story, Vic, thanks. My Dad claimed to hate cats, too, but many a time I'd come home and find him there alone asleep in his easy chair... with the cat snoozing in his lap.

I'm not a pet person, but I did have a barn cat that for a long time would only come near me. When we moved into town I intended on leaving him where he was at home, but a friend convinced me I had to take him. He was not happy about it, but we got him here, and after a while he settled in. Would not come inside the house - it would freak him out, but would stay out on the enclosed breezeway with a cat door when it was cold. He eventually became friendly with everyone in the house, even the dogs, and the funniest sight to see was my Dad walking his beagle on a leash with that black cat walking beside them through the neighborhood. That dog and cat were like best buds.


----------



## discipulo (Feb 3, 2009)

Biking with my Wife by the Sunset in Groningen countryside, beneath a glorious sky with brush paintings of pink and blue, and we staring and laughing like kids…sigh…


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 3, 2009)

Great list, and good reminder. Now I need to figure out what the simple pleasure in shoveling snow is...


A dog says, 'You pet me, you feed me, you shelter me, you love me, you must be God.' 
A cat says, 'You pet me, you feed me, you shelter me, you love me, I must be God.'


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 3, 2009)

Growing up we had only one cat that could have been considered a pet. My brother snuck a kitten out of a litter from the barn cat. She was jet black. All of her kittens were jet black, except for this one. It looked just like a Siameese. It was so young that it still needed to be nursed. He stuck in a litter of coon hounds that had just been born. The cat grew up thinking he was a dog. The cat's name was Salley. HE would come when called. Sit. Down. Fetch. Rollover. Swam like a dog. He even attempted to howl like a hound. He got his name because my brother who was very young attempted to name him Alley (alley cat). It came out Salley Cat and it stuck. He was huge. Not overweight, just huge. I saw him take on a bob cat that was trying to get into the hen house. He won; as in, killed the bob cat.

He stayed outside. Slept with the dogs unless it was raining. Then he would jump up and sleep under the eave of the storage shed.

He was the only cat that I've ever really enjoyed. Maybe it was because he acted more like a dog.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 3, 2009)

> He won; as in, killed the bob cat.


That was one tough kitty!


----------



## Skyler (Feb 3, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Things to add......
> 
> watching a good episode of Star Trek Voyager...
> 
> ...



You can say "Voyager" and "KJV" in the same breath? 

Voyager was one of the best series. The only problem is the inherently secular basis behind the whole franchise.

Someone should write a Christian sci-fi series...


----------



## discipulo (Feb 3, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Someone should write a Christian sci-fi series...




TLH already did, it’s called *Left Behind * 


.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 3, 2009)

discipulo said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Someone should write a Christian sci-fi series...
> ...


----------



## tdowns (Feb 3, 2009)

*Great list...*

I have to add...a tasty wave.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 3, 2009)

the smell of a rose
people laughing
fresh strawberries dipped in chocolate
a warm bed on a cold night
rain that brings green grass and flowers
a good cup of coffee
fresh pineapple (I don't buy this very often so I enjoy it when I do)
birds singing outside the window
hearing the neighborhood kids screaming in laughter out front as they ride bikes through the water puddles (even knowing their mothers are going to get upset at them for getting wet--but knowing they are having fun)
running through the rain
the sand under my feet at the beach


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 3, 2009)

Some of my simple pleasures:

An evening with my family
A beautiful sunrise / sunset
Sitting on the beach
Sitting on the beach with my family
Barbecue
A good cup of coffee
An evening by the fire
A good book
A cardinal on the bush
Watching my bees go to and fro from the hive
Watching bees work flowers
Fishing
Sitting in the woods and listening to them awaken in the morning
Walking with my dog
A good pipe of Escudo or any other good Virginia/Perique blend
Fly fishing
Fly fishing 
Fly fishing
VFR flight on a cloudy day 
Roses
Gardening
Earthworms
Earthworms on a hook suspended beneath a cork in the pond
Fresh eggs
Seeing my family when I come home from work


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 3, 2009)

C.S. Lewis wrote some great science fiction, his Space Trilogy.

Amazon.com: Space Trilogy: C. S. Lewis: Books


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 3, 2009)

Waking up to the smell of bacon frying.
Mr. B's barbecue.
A good glass of wine.
My children giggling.
My children playing their instruments.
My wife's smile.
Goodnight/morning hugs 'n kisses from my children.
The feeling of accomplishment on completion of a project.
Watching snow fall.
The smell of my wife's hair.
Surf fishing in a stiff wind.
A spectacular view of mountains.
A shrimp and crab feast with the family.
Ordering Chinese food.
Driving up to the house after a trip alone and seeing the lights on and hearing laughter from inside.
A surprise visit from an old friend.
Finding a fitting scripture for a particular situation.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 3, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> :
> 
> Fly fishing
> Fly fishing
> ...




Same here. Some of the most persistent pleasant memories I dredge up in times of turmoil and strife are:

Standing up to my chest in the North Fork of the Flathead River, casting a long cast into a quiet pool (and later noticing a black bear sitting on shore behind me, watching);

Flying at 800 feet over some farmland, zero degree day and clouds just above and to the side, no turbulence, no wind, just clouds and sun and snow-covered farmland.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 3, 2009)

discipulo said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Someone should write a Christian sci-fi series...
> ...



I meant an eschatologically correct one.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 3, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Cats are animals whose life should be spent in the barn and grain storage earning their keep. Otherwise they are fair game.
> ...



Oh! That is such a good story! I cried!!! I don't hate cats I really don't hate any animal, I dislike some (snakes rats mice etc), but I just don't want a cat sitting on my lap unless they had a story like this one!

-----Added 2/3/2009 at 06:08:18 EST-----



Hippo said:


> I disliked cats until my wife made me get a pair of kittens three months ago, now I would not be without them.
> 
> Admittedly the girl has a habit of waking me up by biting my nose on the inside of my nostrils which is excruciatingly painful but I still love her dearly.
> 
> At this moment I am laying on my bed with them, marveling at God's power and goodness in creating such beautiful creatures for no other reason that it pleased him.





-----Added 2/3/2009 at 06:14:42 EST-----



LawrenceU said:


> Some of my simple pleasures:
> 
> An evening with my family
> A beautiful sunrise / sunset
> ...



Fly fishing!!!! I love fly fishing! My dream is to go to Alaska and go fly fishing!!! I want to go!!!!


----------



## christiana (Feb 3, 2009)

Ahh, what wonders! From this far away vantage point I would add:
Gratitude for each day and year granted by our Lord!
A well stocked memory bank.
Enjoying minutes in my recliner reflecting on contents of memory bank, the raising of six kids, five now grown and happily living well balanced independent lives with their own families!
Awareness of how much was learned and grown from many losses but with gratitude for having known and loved them!
Pondering the sovereignty of God and its limitless effects in our world!
Pondering the wonder of knowing a holy God and His word, feeling so very blest for the life he gave me!
Being able to share with young christians the wonders of living for Him and learning what total dependence truly means!
Enjoying time spent on PB and the funny, learned, witty, folks that post their thoughts!
Treasuring the benefits of being His forever!
Knowing that without Him as my Savior life would be worthless!

I shall sing unto the Lord, for He has dealt bountifully with me! Ps 13:6


----------



## Augusta (Feb 3, 2009)

BJClark said:


> the smell of a rose
> people laughing
> fresh strawberries dipped in chocolate
> a warm bed on a cold night
> ...



You have many that are like mine. Aside from the things of God which are sweeter than anything:

-Gardening-especially roses, but I am tickled anytime one of my house plants blooms.





-Cat purring in my lap. 
-Thunder storms
-Hiking in AK or WA.
-Snow, especially walking in it when it is lightly falling and everything is already covered in it.
-A big pot of stew and bisquits on aforementioned snowy day.
-Popcorn, a Big Gulp of coke, and a good movie.
-Popcorn, a Big Gulp of coke , and a fun puzzle video game like Monkey Island or Day of the Tentacle.
-Fishing
-Sailing, it is so exciting to be in a sailboat caught by the wind, keeling, and the wind blowing in your face. 
-Sitting in front of a real wood fire.
-A really good book that you can't put down and time so that you don't have to.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 3, 2009)

Grymir said:


> Things to add......
> 
> watching a good episode of Star Trek Voyager...
> 
> ...



Great additions, but, STAR TREK VOYAGER??!! Nah, TOS all the way.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Feb 3, 2009)

The best day of my life was a walk I took around my uncle's farm in California by myself late one summer afternoon about 10 years ago. I don't know why, but I just felt totally at peace as the sun started to set behind the hills, being surrounded by vineyards, listening to the birds sing and smelling the smell of dusty dirt, rosemary and anise plants. At one point a family of quail came running across the path in front of me, having finished their dust bath and then heading down to the river for a drink as it got cool. It was like time had stopped for an hour. It's what I hope Heaven will be like when I get there.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 3, 2009)

> A dog says, 'You pet me, you feed me, you shelter me, you love me, you must be God.'
> 
> A cat says, 'You pet me, you feed me, you shelter me, you love me, I must be God.'



Obviously, dogs are Calvinists and cats are Arminians.


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 3, 2009)

Ivan said:


> > A dog says, 'You pet me, you feed me, you shelter me, you love me, you must be God.'
> >
> > A cat says, 'You pet me, you feed me, you shelter me, you love me, I must be God.'
> 
> ...


----------



## Grymir (Feb 3, 2009)

More additions....

Being the manager and not having to go into work because doggy needed to go to vet!!...

Spending day with wife!!!..

Listening to Rush Limbaugh Show on radio, although bumming because it's a substitute Rush...

Going to vet and Doggy didn't need surgery...

Beef steaks and Shrimp for dinner...

Wifely Cuddles...

...that leads to another simple pleasure!


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 3, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Oh! That is such a good story! I cried!!! I don't hate cats I really don't hate any animal, I dislike some (snakes rats mice etc), but I just don't want a cat sitting on my lap unless they had a story like this one!



Remind me to tell the story about my old Border Collies. That one even makes me cry.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 3, 2009)

over 30 years ago, my dad owned a corner gas station and service shop. One day while we were both there we heard a soft, forlorn mewing coming from the upper tire rack. My dad climbed the ladder to investigate, and found a tiny kitten stuck in a large truck tire. I recall observing the whole scene play down. There's my dad, on the ladder. He called down to me, 'There's a stupid cat stuck in the tire.' He bent over to get a closer look, and the kitten, seeing her chance, swiped him a good one right across the nose. Dad yelped and almost fell off the ladder. He then shouted, "That does it!" He grabbed the cat, took her home, and she was our house cat for the next ten years. He named her PT, which stood for Puddy Tat.

Theognome


----------



## Richard King (Feb 3, 2009)

Yep, the little things are so wonderful. A grandchild's hug, the smell of a cowboy boot and saddle shop, a good dog etc.
I was blessed today by only four little words.
They changed my whole day and I was thanking God all day for the experience.
My son was allowed a call from his Army camp in Afghanistan and he called my cell phone as I was working outdoors. The connection was really bad but at the end I heard him say very clearly...I love you dad.
It put everything in perspective.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 3, 2009)

This might be out there but when I am thankful for something the toilet comes to mind. 

Thank the Lord for John Crapper. 

I love feeding and watching the finches. 
A good bowel of black cavendish on my front porch while reading a book.
The sight of an old red barn and country church.
Southern Gospel music.
A good cup of coffee.
Classical music in the background after I wake up.
My shelty Molly. 
Dinner at my mom's house.
I miss sitting down with Grandma and the boys listening to her tell us stories of her life.
When I was young we would go visitin. Just plain old visitin, sittin, and talking without a television or radio. We did this for hours.
Going camping and fishing with my Grandpa. Just us two. He took me a lot when I was a boy.
Campfires. We still have them at our house even.
Friday Night Lights. Man I love the kid's football games.
An old fashion worship service (without all the gadgetry of today)
The time I spend with my Dad. He is my best friend. 
Going to the park with my kids when they were younger. 
Hiking at State Parks. 
Sitting in a deer stand watching a flock of wild turkeys or a fox trampling around.
Sitting in a deer stand and shooting at what I am sitting in a deer stand waiting for.
I love being at the drag strip with my family on a beautiful day.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 3, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> This might be out there but when I am thankful for something the toilet comes to mind.
> 
> Thank the Lord for John Crapper.
> 
> ...



Yes, things lavatory are on your mind presently. It's a good thing.

Theognome


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 4, 2009)

Sometimes we miss simple pleasures that don't necessarily seem so pleasurable, but should be.
Tonight Pam and I met our son at one of the elders' houses. He recently had surgery, so is pretty sore. While Jared and I shoveled snow Pam and Debbie (the elder's wife) made dinner. It was a small way we could come along side and be a blessing. It was one of those simple pleasures that can be easily missed. And the meal and fellowship were wonderful - no cats... 

I finally figured it out and fixed our car today after it's been sitting for about six weeks or so. 

I had a wonderful moment just a few months ago. I haven't been here in the U.P. very long, but am appreciating the nature around here. A family that started visiting a few months ago invited me out to their farm. We got out early and walked across one of his fields as the snow gently floated down around us. About 70 yards or so head of us a couple of whitetail does turned and bounded into the trees. Off to the right a stand of trees stood against the slight breeze coming off of Big Bay de Noc. We crossed the field as the sun brought more light to our peacefully overcast scene. Andy and I reached the other side of the field, where the does and bounded into the trees, and leaned against a round bail. We talked about church, family and how God was working in our lives. After about 45 minutes or so I saw some ears coming up from below the trees to the west. I couldn't make it out very well, and thought it was a doe. Andy glassed it and said it was a 2x2 buck, and a big one at that. We watched as he emerged from the trees and stepped out into the field. He walked a bit, looked around, and nibbled from the ground. He really was a magnificent animal, and strutted as if he owned the whole world. I was grateful that God has given us this treat. Holding my breath, heart pounding, I slowly sqeezed.... BANG! Yup, that buck was quite a treat, and now fills a great portion of our freezer, and our bellies on occasion. 

The same friends make wine. They make a desert wine, wassail, that is wonderful. Often I'll sit here at night and sip half a glass while reading, studying or interacting with my PB friends.

I like to make lattes. Almost every morning I sit here and enjoy a cup or four. Not too sweet, and nice and hot. In the summer I drink them cold. Another simple pleasure.

Today God showed my wife a way she could grow in Christ-likeness. I was blessed. Perhaps not so simple, but definitely a blessing and a pleasure.

My son returned an email and closed, "I love you dad." I was blessed.

Our dog ran up and snuggled against me, then licked and nibbled my ear.

God is good and I know Christ as a fellow heir. Not simple. But more pleasurable than anything in all of creation. All praise and glory to God.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 4, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> I finally figured it out and fixed our car today after it's been sitting for about six weeks or so.



That's not a simple pleasure, that's a GRAND pleasure!!!!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 4, 2009)

I miss lattes.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 4, 2009)

On day like today I really enjoy






Especially that thermos on top filled with hot black coffee.


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 4, 2009)

Augusta said:


> I miss lattes.



They're easy to make.


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bill 

Thank you for this post.. It really made me smile.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 6, 2009)

This morning:

Beaten Biscuits
Country Ham
Sorghum
Black Coffee

God's grace is wonderful in the gifts he gives us to enjoy!


----------



## coramdeo (Feb 6, 2009)

The look of adoration and love in my Border Collie's eyes when he comes inside each evening and sits beside my easy chair. It reminds me that that is exactly how I should look
to My Lord and Savior.


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 6, 2009)

coramdeo said:


> The look of adoration and love in my Border Collie's eyes when he comes inside each evening and sits beside my easy chair. It reminds me that that is exactly how I should look
> to My Lord and Savior.



Now that's "dog theology."


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 6, 2009)

coramdeo said:


> The look of adoration and love in my Border Collie's eyes when he comes inside each evening and sits beside my easy chair. It reminds me that that is exactly how I should look
> to My Lord and Savior.



Reminded me of this:

'When Luther's puppy [n. 116, Luther's dog Tölpel is mentioned again and again in the Table Talk.] happened to be at the table, looked for a morsel from his master, and watched with open mouth and motionless eyes, he [Martin Luther] said, "Oh, if I could only pray the way this dog watches the meat! All his thoughts are concentrated on the piece of meat. Otherwise he has no thought, wish, or hope.
Luther's Works, Volume 54, Table Talk (Philadelphia: 1967), pp. 37, 38. May 18, 1532


----------



## Augusta (Feb 6, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> > I miss lattes.
> ...



We have a starbuck's latte machine, I just can't tolerate milk anymore.  Even if I take the lactade stuff.



I was an espresso nut! Now I drink tea.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 6, 2009)

The applying of a patch or new software to a discussion board and not having any problems...


----------



## Tripel (Feb 6, 2009)

Every Friday night, the simple pleasure of laying in bed and knowing the weekend is here. I know that probably sounds like the workweek is depressing, but it's not. I just really love spending the two days with my family, crossing things off my to-do list, and relaxing.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 6, 2009)

Simple pleasure: Opening the sugar and flour in your kitchen and not seeing any ants.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 6, 2009)

This may sound odd but it's true for me...it's a pleasure when my deli department has two associates call in and I'm still able to find other associates in the store who are able and willing to help me and keep the deli running. I thanked those who helped and told them how much I appreciated them but I know they don't really know how I feel.

It's a good thing when you have people you can depend on. These are individuals with whom, in the past year, I have developed trusting relationships. I can depend on them and that's a pleasure.


----------

